# I have an AR15 now.... best place to get accessories... and which ones are good?



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

hi guys... yesterday i picked up my first AR15, a smith and wesson M&P15... now its time to modify and shoot...

what grain .223 would be best to shoot in my gun as to reduce wear... because i like to target shoot so i want a round that wont take as much of a toll on stuff... 55g? higher? lower?


first thing on my list is a quad rail RIS... i have the plastic hand guard and i want to put a quad rail on it so i can mount a vertical grip/bipod on it as well as other accessories. wheres a good place to get one at a decent price and which ones are the ones to get?

next up... optics.... i want a tactical type optic like a holographic or a red dot... wheres a good place to find these and what are some good ones for a cheap price?


thanx guys :Banane36:


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

First, what's the twist in your barrel? You might have to pull the hand guards to see this. If it's 1/7 you can run 52 all the way through 77gr ammo with no real issues. If you're just plinking, 55gr is fine. I still don't like Wolf and won't use any other lacquered ammo in any of my guns either. 

Check out https://www.primaryarms.com/default.asp You can get good knock off red dots there or pay for the real deal. Rails are all over the place, again depending what you want to spend will determine where you go. Look at gun shows, or go to www.midwayusa.com or www.brownelles.com. If you want higher end stuff, look at LaRue or Daniel Defense.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Couldn't find anything under the hand guards. Not even a caliber stamp. But s&w's website says its a chrome lined 1-9"


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Grippod for a foregrip, acog 4x/ eotech with a 3x adapter.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

TomC said:


> Grippod for a foregrip, acog 4x/ eotech with a 3x adapter.


He said a cheap red dot or holo site. lol


With a 1/9 twist you don't want to shoot over 62gr bullets. It's not a fast enough twist to stabilize the 77gr loads.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

My buddy just got a bunch of stuff for his AR at the Berea gun show this weekend. Magpul makes some great accessories for AR. Its definitely worth going to the next one in a month or so


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing about the optics. You won't generally see "cheap" and "good" in the same item description.

One of my AR's is a kit gun that I put together last year. It has the 1/9 twist barrel. After the first twenty rounds of cheap Remington .223s (which ran like crap) it has lived on a steady diet of Wolf 55 and 62 grain ammo both the black box and the classic. For general plinking and rapid fire paper punching it is as accurate as need be using iron sights and 50 year old eyeballs. I figure I save enough buying it that I can replace anything that wears out with the spare cash. And besides, the occasional whiff of cat piss that you get while shooting it probably helps keep the bugs away.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

MuskieJim said:


> My buddy just got a bunch of stuff for his AR at the Berea gun show this weekend. Magpul makes some great accessories for AR. Its definitely worth going to the next one in a month or so


I bought my AR from a guy walking around at Berea. We got there at about 830 and it was already backing up down the Parkin lot and all three buildings were packed. But had a good time. Unfortunately my AR came with a proverbial doghouse for me to sleep in so accessories might be a minute(justifying 700 to a wife who likes to save is a rough deal lol)
Found a cheap truglo red dot at marks bait and tackle tho to get me started so that will probably be my next purchase. Open sites bug me



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Another thing, a I didn't find anything on the receiver or he barrel about caliber, how can I find out if my gun is able to shoot 5.56's. S&W's website says the model mp15 is chambered to both .223 and 5.56 NATO but there's nothing on the gun to confirm that


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> Another thing, a I didn't find anything on the receiver or he barrel about caliber, how can I find out if my gun is able to shoot 5.56's. S&W's website says the model mp15 is chambered to both .223 and 5.56 NATO but there's nothing on the gun to confirm that
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Get that booger hook off the trigger! 

The caliber and twist should be stamped on the barrel somewhere. You said you looked under the hand guards near the upper receiver, maybe in front of the sight post. Until you can verify it's a 5.56 chamber, shoot only 223 ammo.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Booger hook lol that's a new one... Yeah I was only going to shoot the .223 anyways because it's the more readily available round anyways but it would be nice to fire some 5.56's if I could. I'll do a more in depth tear down tonight and post picks of the barrel. If its anywhere I'm gonna bet its under the release clip for the front hand guard... Man this weather needs to go good again so I can get a few rounds through this beast 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I just did some looking around online, look on the top of the barrel behind the flash hider but before the cut out for the M203.

Should look something like this


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

. I can't find anything on this barrel stating the caliber so it looks like I'm stayin with .223



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

if you are just using this gun every so often to shoot paper and its not seeing alot of abuse, a palmetto state armory red dot will work just fine. They are actually great for the price.


----------

